

 We won the New Venture Challenge (NVC) Business Plan Competition - ujjwalg
http://www.chicagobooth.edu/newsmedia/releases/2010-05-28-NVCwinners.aspx

======
iseff
As a UChicago grad, congrats!

Question: what differentiates you guys from another past NVC winner, PrepMe
(<http://www.prepme.com>)?

